# The NEW Swissvax, Zymol etc SAMPLES thread.



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Raceglaze Black Label samples page 57 !!!!*

Right :wave:

Been contemplating this for a while as I'm also keen to get my hands on some wax's to try out myself and think it would be great to give others on here the chance to do the same. Given the recent activity in a similar, now redundant thread I think there should be plenty of you lot interested.

Sent a PM to a DW Admin a few days back explaining my plans and how it would work etc so lets hope it all goes to plan :thumb:

From what I can gather so far Swissvax Shield looks to be the most demanded sample to start with so if enough interest is shown and people are 100% interested then I'll go ahead with the procedures and buy a pot of what ever is chosen for samples.

Any other demands etc then please feel free to post what you would like and we can go from there if theres enough other members to complete the sample run.

The thread will be run pretty much exactly the same as before, except that in 90% of cases I will also be having a sample for my self .

Samples will be contained in the form of 30ml double skinned and air tight pots.


IMG_0509 by lupostef, on Flickr

Packaged up in jiffy bags and sent straight to your door, as an example for Shield this would be £29. Please contact me first for international shipping etc.

Heres two samples I did for other members on request.


IMG_0428 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0427 by lupostef, on Flickr

From experience these 30ml pots should see you around 6+ coats to an average sized vehicle . So for a wax with say 4 months durability will last you 2+ years :thumb:.

So had a few people mention Shield for the first sample run, any one else/ideas etc ....

Pretty sure I've remembered everything :lol:

Cheers Stef 

*Raceglaze Black Label samples page 57!!!!*


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bttt


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,first of all good luck with sale and thank you!.
i do like a sample of shield and a sample of Scuderia.
Thanx.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

af spirit ? i would love to have a sample


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Shield for me home slice


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be up for one Shield sample do You know price ?


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

How much for bos pot?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Shield for me home slice


Realy? :lol:



Alzak said:


> I will be up for one Shield sample do You know price ?


For shield I've worked out £29 to your door :thumb:



Corsasxi_Dan said:


> How much for bos pot?


Sorry it's not for sale its still half full.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right from the feedback so far I'm pretty sure I know what the first sample will be :lol: 

Any one else got any input on what they would like?


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

how much please


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just to clear up any confusion, BOS and Spirit are not part of the sample run just pictures as a demo. When I've got enough interest in a certain product then I'll go ahead with buying it and then do the samples :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be interested in a sample of RG Black Label?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Would you auction the empty pot, for DW charity (limited to the people who take a sample from the pot) as has been done in the past?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Would you auction the empty pot, for DW charity (limited to the people who take a sample from the pot) as has been done in the past?


All depending on the amount of samples I sell from a pot. Shield for instance I will take a sample myself with the pot. The majority of others this will be done, nice to give something .


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Count me in for some shield, will be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok think I'll bite the bullet over the weekend and get some Shield ordered then :thumb: hopefully I can get some samples out to you lot next week then .


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> All depending on the amount of samples I sell from a pot. Shield for instance I will take a sample myself with the pot. The majority of others this will be done, nice to give something .


In that case, (as they say in Dragons Den) "I am out".

While I think you are doing fellow members a favour by offering samples, my (personal) view is that the deal is not that great.

e.g. SV Shield at £130 per pot delivered.

30 ml sample = 30ml x ( £130 / 200ml) = £19.50

Plus pot (£1.00) and Postage (£3.65 first class recorded) and packing (Jiffy Bag £1.00)

Total makes £25.15 per sample delivered.

Now I accept that no one expects you to go to all this effort for free, but I feel you are making at least £4 (probably nearer £5) per sample and also have the option to keep the original wax pot. My personal view is that this too one sided.

Good luck with the venture, I really hope it works for you. I just feel uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Just to clarify how many ml do we get for £29? I presume 40ml as then all your original costs are covered as well as a little extra wax and the original pot for yourself which you deserve due to taking this sample service on.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Shhh3 said:


> Just to clarify how many ml do we get for £29? I presume 40ml as then all your original costs are covered as well as a little extra wax and the original pot for yourself which you deserve due to taking this sample service on.


My understanding was 30ml samples, but perhaps the OP may confirm?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Samples will be contained in the form of 30ml double skinned and air tight pots.


:thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> My understanding was 30ml samples, but perhaps the OP may confirm?


I had that impression as well and came to the same conclusion as your previous post so that's why I wanted to double check that it wasn't 40ml 

If it is 30ml I can see many more sample threads popping in the near future :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> In that case, (as they say in Dragons Den) "I am out".
> 
> While I think you are doing fellow members a favour by offering samples, my (personal) view is that the deal is not that great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out, really not a money making scheme at all and to be honest for the sake of a few quid its really not worth while with all the hastle :lol:

Recalculated and I can do £26.50, any lower than that and starting to make a loss which really isn't the idea of this either :wall:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I'm in for a sample of Shield. 
I'm not fussed if you get the original pot or make a couple of quid per sample, I appreciate your efforts of organising a sample sale so people are able to try out expensive waxes without having to commit £130 to a full pot!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks pal . Price will be £26.50 then and I will get it ordered tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Thanks pal . Price will be £26.50 then and I will get it ordered tomorrow :thumb:


About time....... :thumb: x


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: easy, I've been trying to get the thread up and running and I'm doing an 18 hour shift today! Tomorrow will have to do :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: easy, I've been trying to get the thread up and running and I'm doing an 18 hour shift today! Tomorrow will have to do :thumb:


I'm just pulling your d1ck dude, don't sweat it...... I can wait


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I gathered :thumb: same, I've been buzzing to do this!!.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I gathered :thumb: same, I've been buzzing to do this!!.


:doublesho What?? Pull on my d1ck? lol


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Spirit too, please! :lol: in the future!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Shield and race glaze black label please


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be keen to do a RG Black Label and buy a pot if I could get 3 other people interested in taking 50ml each at ~£52ea?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd be keen to do a RG Black Label and buy a pot if I could get 3 other people interested in taking 50ml each at ~£52ea?


Would You auction a pot ?? after sample sale ??


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Would You auction a pot ?? after sample sale ??


Probably not as I'd be left with ~120ml which I'd want to keep in the original.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd be keen to do a RG Black Label and buy a pot if I could get 3 other people interested in taking 50ml each at ~£52ea?


Im in.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Shield ordered, should be here Monday/Tuesday very latest :thumb:


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

Too late for a shield sample??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

No not yet mate :thumb: you'll have to be quick when the advertisement goes up as I've got a feeling they'll go quick.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

No sign of Shield today, hopefully tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Shield turned up today. Will try and get the Ad done tonight at work if not in the morning :thumb:.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Shield turned up today. Will try and get the Ad done tonight at work if not in the morning :thumb:.


This up and running Stef? :argie:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Grommit said:


> This up and running Stef? :argie:


i think someone got himself some plans regarding shield this weekend..:detailer:
stef,please help him..:lol::lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: I've been called into work last minute, I'll get up extra early before tomorrows night shift and get it posted up :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Shield Samples!!!!*

Hi :wave:

Right finally got a second to my self, sorry fella's not often I get called in work late notice! Price is £27 delivered to your door. Already explained everything on page one of the thread so details as follows .....

*Shield Samples 30ml*


IMG_0532 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0534 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0535 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0536 by lupostef, on Flickr

Price is £27, Wax is decanted equally into the containers, double skinned and airtight also, packaged into bubble wrapped jiffy bags and sent recorded to your door .

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

After doing so then please PM me with for paypal details along with your name and adress. After payment has been said please either PM me with the transaction code or pop a not in the payment of your username. Please contact me first before sending payment for any international shipping. 
Hope I've covred everything, feel free to message me with any enquires

Thanks Stef :wave:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

pm sent.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

SV Shield.
1.ronwash
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

SV Shield.
1.ronwas
2. Paddy_R
3.
4.
5.
6.

PM sent


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Me too please
PM sent


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

SV Shield.
1.ronwas
2. Paddy_R
3. gadgetboy38
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID1DX22426S0522190X).


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Payment transaction-7XF45286GN633210H


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers fella's I'll get them sent out Monday :thumb:
I'm shocked at not having a response from Grommit yet :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Cheers fella's I'll get them sent out Monday :thumb:
> I'm shocked at not having a response from Grommit yet :lol:


I think Grommit going to shock himself for not seeing that..:lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

SV Shield.
1.ronwas
2. Paddy_R
3. gadgetboy38
4. sirkuk
5.
6.

I've spent enough for one month but can't pass this one up 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I will take a sample please

SV Shield.
1.ronwas
2. Paddy_R
3. gadgetboy38
4. sirkuk
5. Boris
6.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> I'm shocked at not having a response from Grommit yet :lol:


Only one spot left, he'd better be quick.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Shall I be nice and reserve a spot for him ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Is the pot 200ml? Does that mean you've only got 20ml for you?


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Would you send to Portugal?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Is the pot 200ml? Does that mean you've only got 20ml for you?


I'm afraid so mate, was going to use tr remainders in the next wax test I do .



JamesdaSilva said:


> Would you send to Portugal?


I can if you cover postage costs, only problem is you might make Grommit the saddest man alive :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

First come first served.


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks payment sent, have PM'd you the details

Cheers


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> First come first served.


Grommit on with stef on it for a while.
why get in to someone else business??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Grommit on with stef on it for a while.
> why get in to someone else business??


Easy fella's



Paddy_R said:


> First come first served.


Unfortunately for some that is the way..


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Grommit on with stef on it for a while.
> why get in to someone else business??


Didn't think I was, it just that the usual rules on here are first to offer asking price get it. Didn't think this was any different. By all means keep him one, I've already sent him a PM about them.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

1.ronwas
2. Paddy_R
3. gadgetboy38
4. sirkuk
5. Boris
6.JMDetailing

PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Well you guys are all in for a treat. This is the easiest wax I have applied, it looks great and is lasting well.:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, this will be my first SwissVax wax. Payment sent ID36D95973HJ5989448


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Didn't think I was, it just that the usual rules on here are first to offer asking price get it. Didn't think this was any different. By all means keep him one, I've already sent him a PM about them.


Its not your sale to say who gets what.
"Didnt think" as you said it is the main thing with you,
tell it to Grommit,not me.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Payments all recieved thanks fella's. That was quick and easy. I'll get them all sent out monday :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Oh well, no sample for me.......can't be chained to a PC all day fellas. Enjoy


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Well... Wasnt quick enough this time. Nonetheless can you tell me how much should I add to your price for you to send it over?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Now on my travels to get these sent out :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Any ideas for future samples? Could do one pretty much straight off again . I quite fancy something different that isn't raves about so much, CG Celeste Dettaglio, E-Zyme? Any other preferences? Anything considered if there's enough interest .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Any ideas for future samples? Could do one pretty much straight off again . I quite fancy something different that isn't raves about so much, CG Celeste Dettaglio, E-Zyme? Any other preferences? Anything considered if there's enough interest .


Zymol ital is a very very good wax,
Swissvax Mystery,thats different for you.
CG KORE dark is a very very spaciel wax and has an amazing finish for dark colors.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Celeste woulb b goooooood ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Oops. Ignore.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Zymol ital is a very very good wax,
> Swissvax Mystery,thats different for you.
> CG KORE dark is a very very spaciel wax and has an amazing finish for dark colors.


If I was going Mystery then I think I'd just spend the extra ew quid for CR :argie: and would love to try KORE, don't hear much of it in the UK. 
But it's still up to you lot :thumb:

Any others?


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> If I was going Mystery then I think I'd just spend the extra ew quid for CR :argie: and would love to try KORE, don't hear much of it in the UK.
> But it's still up to you lot :thumb:
> 
> Any others?


I would definately be interested in Swissvax Best of Show if you decide to do a sample.


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

CR would be a bit expensive imo

Both CG would be good to try as well as BOS or Concours. Kore would be interesting...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

BOS is always popular, I'll be in again! :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JamesdaSilva said:


> CR would be a bit expensive imo
> 
> Both CG would be good to try as well as BOS or Concours. Kore would be interesting...


That's the thing I don't want to be stuck with something that expensive I can't shift :lol: kore is also very expensive though!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> That's the thing I don't want to be stuck with something that expensive I can't shift :lol: kore is also very expensive though!


Stef hi
you can ask for a pre pay BEFORE buying the pot of kore,and 
pepole will pay the rest when youll get the pot.
im in for kore,its a very very very spaciel wax.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That's an option mate seems like a few people interested in that, had a few PM's aswell. 
Your postage to Israel was errrrm not cheap :lol:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Any chances to get moreinfo about kore? Lazy to search on google.... :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll upload a link when I get home, I think it's only on the US CG site 
.


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing-product-discussion/130504-chemical-guys-kore.html

$1200?! Oh my...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261309&highlight=kore
Take a look at one of the picture on kored bonnet in the thread..


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

KORE is a little expensive I think for a second run :lol:

Another option for CG though http://www.chemicalguys.com/CAR_WAX_PASTE_PROJECT_J97_ULTIMATE_WAX_p/n_002.htm 
Works out to be roughly £100 per sample I think which again isn't cheap!

Celeste Dettaglio that was mentioned before is only 6oz from what I can make out so could only do 5 samples as 6oz is 177ml can't rob you lot of a combined 3ml can I :lol: 
If anyone is interested I could order that pretty much straight off? or any other wax's under £200?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> KORE is a little expensive I think for a second run :lol:
> 
> Another option for CG though http://www.chemicalguys.com/CAR_WAX_PASTE_PROJECT_J97_ULTIMATE_WAX_p/n_002.htm
> Works out to be roughly £100 per sample I think which again isn't cheap!
> ...


Hi there mate. Sorry to jump in here but from what ive gathered u are mr swissvax. after seeing ur detail on ur friends orange st i was wondering if u had any best of show at the moment? If so would u be willing to sell me a sample? Thanks


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi there mate. Sorry to jump in here but from what ive gathered u are mr swissvax. after seeing ur detail on ur friends orange st i was wondering if u had any best of show at the moment? If so would u be willing to sell me a sample? Thanks


Hi Deegan, I've got to be honest I haven't got a massive amount of experience using SV products I've just got a rather large collection of lsp's :lol: 
I have got a pot of BOS but I won't be selling samples from it as its from my own personal collection. I would imagine that Best of Show will be done soon if not next though :thumb: keep an eye on the thread .


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Hi Deegan, I've got to be honest I haven't got a massive amount of experience using SV products I've just got a rather large collection of lsp's :lol:
> I have got a pot of BOS but I won't be selling samples from it as its from my own personal collection. I would imagine that Best of Show will be done soon if not next though :thumb: keep an eye on the thread .


Hi lupo, thanks for replying. I will indeed keep an eye out thanks,


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone recieved anything yet? I'm hoping you all get your pots today . 

Any other ideas for samples? SV Best of Show looks popular as does CG Celeate Dettaglio....


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

One of those would be great imo

Lupo, do you have any idea how much I should add up for the postage to Portugal?

I can always reserve a 6pack to when you come over on holidays


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll look into it tonight and message you unless you find out in the meantime as I'm at work at the moment. 

I can only be tempted by 8 packs I'm afraid  :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I would just like a sample


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Anyone recieved anything yet? I'm hoping you all get your pots today .
> 
> Any other ideas for samples? SV Best of Show looks popular as does CG Celeate Dettaglio....


Received mine today, thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I would just like a sample


:lol: can do you some colli now for 50p?

Keep an eye peeled for the next couple of days then mate :thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

For 50ml DC is doing £3.75 by Royal Mail Airmail


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: can do you some colli now for 50p?
> 
> Keep an eye peeled for the next couple of days then mate :thumb:


PM me then ya ride to let me know its going up.....ye feel me? :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: can do you some colli now for 50p?
> 
> Keep an eye peeled for the next couple of days then mate :thumb:


Stef,im afraid Grommit is now Suffers from lack of reliability..


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Anyone recieved anything yet? I'm hoping you all get your pots today .
> 
> Any other ideas for samples? SV Best of Show looks popular as does CG Celeate Dettaglio....


Thank you for your help, recieved my pot of Shield today. Hopefully try it out if the Weather stays good for tomorrow!

Will definately keep an eye on the thread if you do SV BOS

Cheers


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right I ca get something ordered tonight if you like? I fancy getting SV BOS for you lot as its been mentioned a lot or CG Celeste your call?


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

How much would a size of BOS be?


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Or Zymol to be fair - Ital?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

phil_m_rob said:


> How much would a size of BOS be?


30ml size and £37.50 posted. Can order it tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Woohoo !!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

My sample arrived today. Thanks.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Got mine today also


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Will try and get some Swissvax Best of Show ordered over the weekend  :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

would love to try Auto Finesse Desire and BOS, will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BOS will be very soon so keep a look out. Didn't even think about Desire!!


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pm if any shield left please


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Desire would be good job


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> Pm if any shield left please


I'm afraid theres not mate



Grahamwm said:


> Desire would be good job


:thumb: Think there will be a few more infrot of it if i do.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,im in too for desire.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

How much will be desire?


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

Be very interested in BOS


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Got a spare 5 minutes at work now so going to get a pot of BOS ordered


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Swissvax Best of Show should be here tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my sample, can't wait to use it! Thanks again, I'll be in for some BOS too! :thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Is Shield available too?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

luca said:


> Is Shield available too?


Shield's all gone went straight away, BOS will be up tomorrow or the next day .


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Shield's all gone went straight away, BOS will be up tomorrow or the next day .


Right, mind and PM me Stef, to let me know its going up, or im driving down and knicking the lot. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've just got home from work mate and its arrived  

Good to you lot aren't I getting next day deliveries :lol: 

It'll be up today at some point mate don't panic!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I've just got home from work mate and its arrived
> 
> Good to you lot aren't I getting next day deliveries :lol:
> 
> It'll be up today at some point mate don't panic!


I am flapping matey! If I miss this thread there will be deaths !! :devil:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: Is it harsh for me to hope you do? If nothing else it would be funny :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: Is it harsh for me to hope you do? If nothing else it would be funny :thumb:


LOL it is a tad harsh, but not as harsh as me petrol bombing your VXR mate.

So please make sure I get to see the thread :argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> LOL it is a tad harsh, but not as harsh as me petrol bombing your VXR mate.
> 
> So please make sure I get to see the thread :argie:


:lol: reckon I could get a whiplash claim out of it as well?

It will be up today.


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

I hope I manage to bag myself some BOS, gunna be constantly refreshing this thread now!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I've got a semi........once you post said post, it will then become fully erect.


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd be game on a sample of RG Black Label if you ever decide to do a pot of that :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

For Grommit's benefit I'm now uploading photos :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> For Grommit's benefit I'm now uploading photos :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Best of Show Sample!!!!*

Hi :wave:

Got you all some Swissvax Best of Show, arived today and after keen response from a few members thought I'd get it up asap :lol: Didn't realise how oily this wax consistancy is in comparison to Shield :argie: Price is £38 delivered to your door. Already explained everything on page one of the thread so details as follows .....

*BOS Samples 30ml*


IMG_0604 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0605 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0607 by lupostef, on Flickr

Price is £38, Wax is decanted equally into the containers, double skinned and airtight also, packaged into bubble wrapped jiffy bags and sent recorded to your door .

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

After doing so then please PM me with for paypal details along with your name and adress. After payment has been said please either PM me with the transaction code or pop a note in the payment of your username, quite important so I know who has and hasn't payed, don't want any confusion now do we :thumb:. Please contact me first before sending payment for any international shipping. 
Hope I've covred everything, feel free to message me with any enquires

Thanks Stef :wave:


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

first! also in for a sample. will update with list

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.r37
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That was speedy!


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

hehe, i wasnt sat mashing the f5 button, honest.


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.r37
2. bailey12856
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.r37
2. bailey12856
3. Boris
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll take the remaining 3


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Paddy_R said:


> I'll take the remaining 3


Only joking. If I did I think Gromitt would be on the next boat to Ireland to kill me. This is actually a wax I already have and it's a good one and stupidly easy to use , you can get a coat that so thin that you car barely see it and you could leave it a week and it would just wipe off. For the lucky six that get a sample enjoy but I'm declaring myself out on this one.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Now I want one or I swear I will end someone lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

1.r37
2. bailey12856
3. Boris
4. Grommit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5.
6.


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for your help with the samples. Payment and PM now sent.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

1.r37
2. bailey12856
3. Boris
4. Grommit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5.F1 CJE UK
6.

Go on then!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

1.r37
2. bailey12856
3. Boris
4. Grommit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5.F1 CJE UK
6.JMDetailing


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Blimey, less that 5 hours you lot are keen! All payment details sent .


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

All done, 29J86185VJ239324N. You have PM :thumb:


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

Missed out  will you be getting anymore BOS?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

1.r37 PAID
2. bailey12856 PAID
3. Boris PAID
4. Grommit !!!!!!!! PAID after a master class in PayPal :lol:
5.F1 CJE UK PAID
6.JMDetailingPAID

F1 CJE UK any chance of payment pal and I can get everything sent out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Kev_Turner said:


> Missed out  will you be getting anymore BOS?


Most probably in the near future :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> 1.r37 PAID
> 2. bailey12856 PAID
> 3. Boris PAID
> 4. Grommit !!!!!!!! PAID after a master class in PayPal :lol:
> ...


All done mate, :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> 1.r37 PAID
> 2. bailey12856 PAID
> 3. Boris PAID
> 4. Grommit !!!!!!!! PAID after a master class in PayPal :lol:
> ...


I'm now the PayPal master. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I'm now the PayPal master. :thumb:


:lol: I take all credit for your skills!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

All payments recieved :thumb: I'll get them all sent out tomorrow.

Cheers again fella's for making this really easy the pleasure is all yours :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyones sent out this morning could be with you tomorrow if not monday :thumb: 

Thanks again fella's :thumb:

I've got one more 30ml pot of BOS kicking about if anyone else is interested?

Any more prefences on a next sample run?

Stef :wave:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I think RG BlackLabel :thumb:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Desire Would be good


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Desire


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Grahamwm said:


> Desire Would be good


I've got a new pot of Desire for sale in the sales thread section......:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Won't be anything untill Friday I wouldn't have thought, but any other ideas?


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

either some glasur or concourse, to go with the BOS sample that'll take me months to use.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Zymol Glasur or Concours anyone?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Got my BOS. Smells goooooood.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Shield arrived!.


----------



## filippo89 (Mar 19, 2012)

are still available waxes sample swissvax?


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glasur for me


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Swissvax off some form


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you. BOS sample received today......


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Shield arrived!.


Glad it got to you okay pal :thumb: hope it wasn't damaged at all on its round the world travels :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grahamwm said:


> Swissvax off some form


Again? :lol: any preference?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Or Zymol Glasur or Concours? 
Will happily do another SV run but what would you like?


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

just thaught id let you know my BOS pot arrived today, its either very oily or has melted in the pot a bit but smells great either way. I'd be game for a glasur sample if you ran one.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

It is a very oily natures wax to be fair, you'll see when applying it :thumb:

I had a message about the pots possibly not being suitable for wax use, however I contacted the provide of them and they assured me they would be fine :thumb: I've had a sample in one of these pots for a good few months an it's all ok :thumb: however for outré samples I will be looking for an alternative jut to be on the safe side for you guys .


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

the pots look pretty spot on to be fair, double skinned and that little plastic thing on top. Not much you can do about the teperature of the royal mail van.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Shield, zuffenhausen, raceglaze black label?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Any more? I'll plan to order something before the weekend?


----------



## Jacksones (Feb 3, 2012)

Another vote for shield here. I'll try not to miss out this time!


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

Received my wax yesterday, thanks!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Blacklabel,ill take two samples.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi fella's :wave:

Had a chat with Alan W about his sampes of Vintage so thought I'd stick a link up here incase anyone hasn't seen them or is interested :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270902

Please comment within Alan's thread and not on here with any queries, questions etc :thumb:

Stef.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Stef, you are doing a great job here. Could you give me already an indicator what i would have to add for shipment to Cologne/Germany. 

Thanks in advance for your effort - so i would be able to react also fast like the Your UK Fellas.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you sir .

I couldn't give you an exact figure, as I've only shipped one pot out of the UK. For rough guideline I'd say add £4 ontop of the price.

Stef.


----------



## filippo89 (Mar 19, 2012)

do you ship in italy?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I will, same applies as above :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got mine mate, ta :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right guys either CG Celeste or Zymol Glasur?


----------



## Jacksones (Feb 3, 2012)

Glasur please, will you be doing a sample of Shield at any point? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just ordered a pot of Glasur by popular demand :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Should be here during next week so keep your eye out for the advertisement and names list :thumb:


----------



## Hititman (Nov 13, 2010)

shield waiting...


----------



## Hititman (Nov 13, 2010)

Me wants shield...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Shield keeps popping up still so I think another sample run of that could be in order soon :thumb: 

Still waiting on Glasur to turn up, I must say I was expecting it today  

I'd really like to do a run of SV Crystal Rock maybe not extremely soon but any interest in this?


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I would have had a best of show but just missed it. However, crystal rock would have me very tempted. How much are we talking?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BOS still comes popping up again so I'm sure it'll be done again :thumb: 

I'd need to work it out, plus I think it might be better in 50ml samples as I'm not sure that 6 people would want it.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Hope you carry on doing this as i'd be well up for some BOS, but not until Xmas time


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

By the sounds of demand on here you should do another run of best of show right away. I'll be number one in line...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I will do BOS and Shield next month I reckon probably at the same time :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

BOS would be very tempting here too


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

So what's the crack here.. I'm interested in trying a Zymol wax. Do you have any testers going? Or is Swissvax just on the cards?

Cheers.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> BOS would be very tempting here too


It will be up very soon matey, keep an eye on the thread :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

.Z.R. said:


> So what's the crack here.. I'm interested in trying a Zymol wax. Do you have any testers going? Or is Swissvax just on the cards?
> 
> Cheers.


Your in luck then :thumb: Zymol Glasur will up for samples this week just waiting on delivery .


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> It will be up very soon matey, keep an eye on the thread :thumb:


Thanks fella


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Your in luck then :thumb: Zymol Glasur will up for samples this week just waiting on delivery .


Great, how much?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

£25 for Glasur I reckon.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Zymol Glasur Samples!!!!*

Hi :wave:

Got you all some Zymol Glasur, just opened the package and thought I'd stick it straight up as its taken a while to arrive! Price is £23.50 delivered to your door. Already explained everything on page one of the thread so details as follows .....

*Glasur Samples 30ml*


IMG_0643 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0642 by lupostef, on Flickr
Price is £23.50, Wax is decanted equally into the containers, double skinned and airtight also, packaged into bubble wrapped jiffy bags and sent recorded to your door .

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

After doing so then please PM me for PayPal details. Please include your postal adress within the message part of the PayPal payment along with your DW username, don't want any confusion now do we :thumb:.

Please contact me first before sending payment for any international shipping.

I wont be back on here until tomorrow evening so don't panic if I don't reply straigh away :lol:.

Hope I've covered everything, feel free to message me with any enquires

Thanks Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone? :lol: had loads of requests and PM's about Galsur and no buyers? Maybe it's a weekend thing .


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmmmm Glasur or wait for the BOS.......


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Both . As your in Colchester I can always drop off to you as I'm up that way alot :thumb:


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list 

1.TypeR255
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Tempting very tempting


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

1.TypeR255
2. K4ith
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Must resist... Grrrr. How long will you have these for any idea? Gonna have to wait util pay day...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Must resist... Grrrr. How long will you have these for any idea? Gonna have to wait util pay day...


you know you want it


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I do but I actually have no money until the 26th. If there is some around then count me in!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Price seems a bit steep @ £25 * 6 = £150. You can by a pot for £100.
Realise there's postage and packing etc but even so around 50 % mark up :doublesho


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> I do but I actually have no money until the 26th. If there is some around then count me in!


I hope there won't be as I was going to order quite a few pots after this run, seems to be taking a while so don't know if I'll bother after this :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

gregb said:


> Price seems a bit steep @ £25 * 6 = £150. You can by a pot for £100.
> Realise there's postage and packing etc but even so around 50 % mark up :doublesho


I've actually just lowered the price pal :thumb:

Got to take into account these cost me about £5.50 to get sent out.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1. TypeR255
2. K4ith
3. Tips
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump 3 pots left fella's . Had a lot of PM's asking me to get Glasur but not many takers :lol:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Talked me into it.......Postage or drop off is fine


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

You have PM :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Will you be doing B0S?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

1. TypeR255
2. K4ith
3. Tips
4. B0DSKI
5.
6. 

PM Back Stef


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice meeting ya Stef. Cheers for dropping the wax off. Top bloke


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Pleasure pal :thumb: feel free to take me up on the offer when ever


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

msb said:


> you know you want it


In the mather of fact,he DO :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Stef

Paypal payment made.

Can you confirm you have received it OK?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

1. TypeR255 Payed, but waiting on clearance so can't send untill confirmed also doesn't look like fee's have been covered within your price (please check)
2. K4ith Payed
3. Tips Payed 
4. B0DSKI Payed & dropped off
5.
6.

All payments recieved for those that put their names down. Will get them sent out after work today :thumb: 
Thanks Stef .

2 more samples going.......


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Stef :thumb:


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Steff have you any samples of BOS and for how much delivered?

Cheers


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Only samples currently running are Glasur, there's 2 left :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Well you've all gone quiet! Cummon guys the sooner these 2 pots of Glasur go the sooner I can get BOS back for you


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Zymol Glasur Samples!!!!
Bumpppppppp*

Hi :wave:

Got you all some Zymol Glasur, just opened the package and thought I'd stick it straight up as its taken a while to arrive! Price is £23.50 delivered to your door. Already explained everything on page one of the thread so details as follows .....

*Glasur Samples 30ml*


IMG_0643 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0642 by lupostef, on Flickr
Price is £23.50, Wax is decanted equally into the containers, double skinned and airtight also, packaged into bubble wrapped jiffy bags and sent recorded to your door .

1. TypeR255 Payed &Sent
2. K4ith Payed&Sent
3. Tips Payed&Sent
4. B0DSKI Payed & dropped off
5. Space!!!!!!
6.Space!!!!!!

After doing so then please PM me for PayPal details. Please include your postal adress within the message part of the PayPal payment along with your DW username, don't want any confusion now do we :thumb:.

Please contact me first before sending payment for any international shipping.

I wont be back on here until tomorrow evening so don't panic if I don't reply straigh away :lol:.

Hope I've covered everything, feel free to message me with any enquires

Thanks Stef :wave:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

How much for Portugal?

1. TypeR255 Payed &Sent
2. K4ith Payed&Sent
3. Tips Payed&Sent
4. B0DSKI Payed & dropped off
5. red46
6. Space!!!!!!

Send me paypal payment.

Regards


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

PM'd :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

1. TypeR255 Payed &Sent
2. K4ith Payed&Sent
3. Tips Payed&Sent
4. B0DSKI Payed & dropped off
5. .Z.R Payed, sending Monday
6. Red46 Awaiting payment


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Depending when i will probably take BOS, how many cars would a pot do?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Depending when i will probably take BOS, how many cars would a pot do?


Depending on price, I might be up for some.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Depending on price, I might be up for some.


Priced the same as previously £38



rob_vrs said:


> Depending when i will probably take BOS, how many cars would a pot do?


Should give 6+ coats if applied in nice thin layers


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like I best be quick when the bos comes in, seems to be a lot of interest. Great idea these samples, I'd never be able to sneak a whole pot past the mrs!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Willows-dad said:


> I'd never be able to sneak a whole pot past the mrs!


I have this in my head.....








:lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I will order a pot as soon as I recieve the last payment for Glasur :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Would you be able to give us a rough idea on pricing?


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Would you be able to give us a rough idea on pricing?





Lupostef said:


> Priced the same as previously £38
> 
> Should give 6+ coats if applied in nice thin layers


....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Scroll up the page a bit mate :thumb: same as before £38 delivered to your door .


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Lupostef :thumb:

Regards


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Lupostef :thumb:
> 
> Regards


You have a PM reply :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

1. TypeR255 Payed &Sent
2. K4ith Payed&Sent
3. Tips Payed&Sent
4. B0DSKI Payed & dropped off
5. .Z.R Payed, sending Monday
6. Red46 Payed, sending Monday

All pots gone, PM me with any enquiries .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right guys I'm not going to the hasstle of asking a few of you for extra £1.50's now, but I give you the choice of paying via paypal gift, if you not comfortable with that which is understandable then you need to cover the paypal fee's yourselfs, its very easy it comes up with charges before you send the payment. Please make sure you all do so in future so I recieve the amount actually asked for. 
Thanks Stef. :wave:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zymol Glasur arrived safely - first impressions it smell lovely.

Thank you Stef, can't wait to try this :thumb:

Can you also leave me iTrader feedback, and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad it arrived safely . I don't think leaving I trader scores are possible unless in the sales section mate?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Really?

Peeps are giving each other iTrader feedback on swaps.

Your samples thread is approved by moderators, I can't see how iTrader feedback wouldn't apply to an approved thread.

I stand corrected if otherwise.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

iTrader won't work on this thread


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here - "The deal URL is invalid!" 

Ho hum.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I know shame eyy . Not a massive deal though not to worry .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just going back on topic, does Zymol Glasur need any special pre-prep (ie. HD cleanse, dodo lime prime lite, panel wipe etc)

Do you store the wax pot in the refrigerator or in the usual cool dark conditions etc.


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bit disappointed in the pot size, was expecting a bit bigger, looks like it will only get you 3 coats of a car :/ 

What profit are you making on this?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

TypeR255 said:


> Bit disappointed in the pot size, was expecting a bit bigger, looks like it will only get you 3 coats of a car :/
> 
> What profit are you making on this?


I think thats not a fair question..
thats only a SAMPLE sale,its only for you to get a taste of the wax.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

+1..... If you work out the costs of pot+postage, wax per ml/grm, jiffybag, and onward postage to you Stef ain't gonna get rich returns for his time and effort. Bear in mind the alternative of investing in excess of £500.00+ buying a few full size pots in order to try the dearer waxes ...you'll end up having 10 years worth of wax or be considering selling them on yourself.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Well 15ml raceglaze pots are supossed to do 2 coats, so you should get min 4 coats per sample pot. I doubt Lupostef makes a lot, if anything from these runs. I'm just waiting for the right sample run to come along.
At least he is going out of his way to do this for everyone on here, not many others would.........


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Just going back on topic, does Zymol Glasur need any special pre-prep (ie. HD cleanse, dodo lime prime lite, panel wipe etc)
> 
> Do you store the wax pot in the refrigerator or in the usual cool dark conditions etc.


A lot of people recommend HD-Cleanse, I've used various pre-wax cleansers before hand such as AF Rejuvinate, DJ Lime prime, SV cleaner fluid all to great effect :thumb:

I keep mine in a cool dark cupboard and all is fine, but fridge is recommended by a lot.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

TypeR255 said:


> Bit disappointed in the pot size, was expecting a bit bigger, looks like it will only get you 3 coats of a car :/
> 
> What profit are you making on this?





ronwash said:


> I think thats not a fair question..
> thats only a SAMPLE sale,its only for you to get a taste of the wax.





suds said:


> +1..... If you work out the costs of pot+postage, wax per ml/grm, jiffybag, and onward postage to you Stef ain't gonna get rich returns for his time and effort. Bear in mind the alternative of investing in excess of £500.00+ buying a few full size pots in order to try the dearer waxes ...you'll end up having 10 years worth of wax or be considering selling them on yourself.





heavyd said:


> Well 15ml raceglaze pots are supossed to do 2 coats, so you should get min 4 coats per sample pot. I doubt Lupostef makes a lot, if anything from these runs. I'm just waiting for the right sample run to come along.
> At least he is going out of his way to do this for everyone on here, not many others would.........


I'm not quite sure what you were expecting TypeR225 the only thing I can suggest is you send me the pot back and I will refund you. 
I've had 6+ layers of wax from 30ml dodo pots, a soft oily wax like Glasur should easily match that. But it's down to how the user applies.

Thanks for the positive remarks guys, I'm hardly earning mansions and ferrari's out of this just giving you an myself on occasions to try some high end stuff. When you consider including postage, packaging and pots costs me £5+ and a lot of people haven't included the fee's in they're payment I really am not making anything even for my time and effort :lol:


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im not complaining just the pot looks bigger in the pic, hence why I said expecting a bit bigger...

And the profit was just a curious question that is all.

Chill guys


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok everyone is entitled to an opinion, I've got plenty of them :lol: 

Does clearly state 30ml though pal:thumb:


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Ok everyone is entitled to an opinion, I've got plenty of them :lol:
> 
> Does clearly state 30ml though pal:thumb:


Didnt read that, got excited about the offer of a high priced wax


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: somehow I'm not generous enough to offer full pots at discount prices, maybe if I win a double roll over :thumb: fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Just stumbled on this. Great offer OP:thumb:

Going to keep my eyes peeled on this thread in future.

Great work again OP:thumb::thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Might be a shot in the dark, but, Lupstef, would you consider shipping out to Hawaii with your next set?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Otter Smacker said:


> Just stumbled on this. Great offer OP:thumb:
> 
> Going to keep my eyes peeled on this thread in future.
> 
> Great work again OP:thumb::thumb:


Cheers pal, subscribe to the thread is probably your best bet, won't miss anything then . Should be something up in the next week or so, probably SV BOS.



jnaks said:


> Might be a shot in the dark, but, Lupstef, would you consider shipping out to Hawaii with your next set?


So long as your will to pay the extra for postage then it's no problem at all .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What does subscribing do? 

Me thinks I'm missing a trick here


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just gives you a notification when ever the thread is posted in :thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> So long as your will to pay the extra for postage then it's no problem at all .


Sounds fair to me. I'll be lurking. :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Lupostef, thanks for everything:thumb:

Regards


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

red46 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Lupostef, thanks for everything:thumb:
> 
> Regards


No problems pal, thanks for the easy transaction and cooperation  pleasure :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef hi mate
What about..lets say KORE for next run??
ppppppppppppllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ron :wave:

If I can get six people 110% before hand then I don't see why not :thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Personally, for that level, I'd rather get in on a Swissvax Crystal Rock or Mystery. That's just a personal opinion though. I'll wait out and see if the BOS or what have you shows up


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Id be up for crystal rock have load waxes over £100 but couldnt justify £795


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Glasur = great product. Applied over c1 and wow. Thanks Stef


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

For me personally I agree, but I'll go with what ever you guys want . 
My only concern is words are cheap, Crystal Rock is not :lol: 
Don't want to be£800 out of pocket. 

How about starting with Mystery and working out way up from there? 

Stef :wave:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Tigharse


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> For me personally I agree, but I'll go with what ever you guys want .
> My only concern is words are cheap, Crystal Rock is not :lol:
> Don't want to be£800 out of pocket.
> 
> ...


Stef,if thats ok im for Mystery,really amazing wax!.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

In which case.... Obviously I wouldn't expect full upfront payment but maybe just a small deposit from each person wanting a sample before I purchase it myself? Sound reasonable?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> In which case.... Obviously I wouldn't expect full upfront payment but maybe just a small deposit from each person wanting a sample before I purchase it myself? Sound reasonable?


More then reasonble,thats a high priced/quality waxes,words are just not enough in this case.


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Totally reasonable.

I have been waiting to try a sample of something that I really can't afford so wouldn't expect you to shell out that kind of cash with no guarantees.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm at work at the moment so nothing written in stone or anything yet but could Mystery for £85 posted, recorded as always. If I can get 6 people then I'll buy it as soon as the 6th fills out the last space :thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

id be in for mystery assuming we could figure out the postage


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That would include postage mate if your in the UK? Otherwise it's only an extra of about £4 max :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How about a Swissvax Mystery list to test the water? 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

im in (dude from Hawaii, so let me know about final costs if this goes thru)


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stick your name on the list then pal :thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Arrived today Stef:thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Stick your name on the list then pal :thumb:


err ok. didnt think i could do that...here ya go!

How about a Swissvax Mystery list to test the water?

1.jnaks
2.
3.
4.
5.
6


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

2. Aln_S

Sorry. On mobile so can't keep list tidy. .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

k4ith said:


> Arrived today Stef:thumb:


Glad to hear mate, worked a 18 hour shift today, just walked in the door hence not getting the tracking number to you today :lol: 
Good old Royal Snail :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How about a Swissvax Mystery list to test the water? 

1.jnaks
2.Aln_S
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

So are we going for BOS or Mystery wax?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just testing the water for Mystery regarding todays comments and interest. BOS will probably still be done either before or at the same time.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1.jnaks
2.Aln_S
3.ronwash
4.
5.
6.


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

1.jnaks
2.Aln_S
3.ronwash
4.red46
5.
6.


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Big thanks Lupostef! 

My Wax's arrived yesterday, great to do business with You! 

Can't wait to try one of them out tomorrow on a customers car


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

.Z.R. said:


> Big thanks Lupostef!
> 
> My Wax's arrived yesterday, great to do business with You!
> 
> Can't wait to try one of them out tomorrow on a customers car


No problems mate, enjoy .



red46 said:


> 1.jnaks
> 2.Aln_S
> 3.ronwash
> 4.red46
> ...


Anyone else for Mystery? Can get it order ASAP if we get 6 .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> No problems mate, enjoy .
> 
> Anyone else for Mystery? Can get it order ASAP if we get 6 .


Stef,im really sorry,i have to cancel my offer.
Thank you very much for a great offer.
Ron.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok pal not to worry thanks for letting us know . Could well be BOS next then a there wa 6+ wanting it.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am interested in some Mystery mate


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am interested in Mystery mate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Add your name to the list pal . It's not 100% yet need 6 people on the list and then 6 deposits :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

How much will it be Stef


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

£85 posted pal.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the sample size


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

30ml samples


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok Stef, can I let you know. Do you have any other samples?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently no I don't, when samples are available there is a list to add your name to. Also I update the first page to show what page the current samples are on :thumb: subscribe to the thread and you won't miss out :thumb:


----------



## red46 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi.

Lupostef, i'm out of the last offer.

I'm sorry for this.

Regards


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

If this falls through I'd still be up for BOS, I suppose. 
Or Blau-Weiss, but I know that's application specific. But the ultra-grade stuff that I wouldn't buy on my own is what I'm mostly interested in, personally.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

We'll scrap the Mystery or CR for the moment until more interest is shown :thumb:

Just ordered a pot of Swissvax Best of Show for everyone that wanted it .


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Best of show samples...

1. Andy1983
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not yet pal :lol: 
Wait for the advertisement to go up, I've got to order aload of pots jiffy bags etc as well.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> We'll scrap the Mystery or CR for the moment until more interest is shown :thumb:
> 
> Just ordered a pot of Swissvax Best of Show for everyone that wanted it .


I am interested in Mirage or Shield if you do those in the future, I missed out on shield first time round.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sure shield will be done again mate, BOS and Shield seem the most popular to be fair.


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Iirc, Shield was best for lighter cars, right?


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just making sure I don't miss it this time


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> We'll scrap the Mystery or CR for the moment until more interest is shown :thumb:
> 
> Just ordered a pot of Swissvax Best of Show for everyone that wanted it .


Ok, no problem. I'll go for BOS if I get in in time


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry fella's my transaction hadn't processed properly for BOS and didn't notice untill I checked up on Sunday. Re-placed the order today so should be here this week some time :thumb: apologies to anyone who's expecting it .

Just to add also it isn't me doing the samples on eBay, presuming it must be a member from DW though. 

Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

All interest lost? We're pretty quiet :lol:


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Just waiting for you to pull the trigger!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

If available, I'd love the pot with the last sample in. Is that possible?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just to keep all those interested updated hoping on BOS arriving tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## milkybar kid (Aug 11, 2012)

samples of anything would be great guys


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Samples of that Mitchell n King wax that contains glitter that makes solid paint look metallic :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: I've never heard of that pal, link?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

milkybar kid said:


> samples of anything would be great guys


Will defo be BOS next so keep an eye on the thread :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: I've never heard of that pal, link?


Dont even think its released yet lol


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Dont even think its released yet lol


It is 

http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/glitterati.html


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

bunyarra said:


> It is
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/glitterati.html


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Id be interested in mitchell and king


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Id be interested in mitchell and king


Contact John at Mitchell and King and you can buy a sample direct, I got some last week with an order of other M&K products. I haven't had chance to try it out yet but it's pretty cool!


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Contact John at Mitchell and King and you can buy a sample direct, I got some last week with an order of other M&K products. I haven't had chance to try it out yet but it's pretty cool!


let us know how you get on with them, pricey website


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Glitter wax hmm might appeal to some lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a play with the Glitz wax yesterday and it deffo makes the paint look glitzy :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I can do it for 3 of you as its only 100ml or 6 of I order 3 pots? 

We'll do that next shall we?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Chemical guys Kore and J97 have been reduced on CG.nl website


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just had a look pal, not a huge saving from ordering overseas, gOt to consider shipping etc, and at this moment in time as previously stated for wax's of that price I would need deposits atleast prior to ordering.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Did the BoS arrive?


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Mitchell and King tweeted today that Glitz is available in 50ml, just looked at the website and it's £40 for 50ml for those interested.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Mitchell and King tweeted today that Glitz is available in 50ml, just looked at the website and it's £40 for 50ml for those interested.


I emailed them and managed to get him to put a price up so I can buy a sample of it, then decided a bespoke wax maybe a better idea


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Did the BoS arrive?


I missed the delivery yesterday, it's being re-sent today :thumb: I'll get it up tonight if all pea to plan.



Jedi_Detailer said:


> Mitchell and King tweeted today that Glitz is available in 50ml, just looked at the website and it's £40 for 50ml for those interested.


That's good to know . I could do 30ml for £31.50 posted, so wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

*Swissvax BOS*

*Best of Show Sample!!!!*

Hi :wave:

Finaly got another pot of Swissvax Best of Show for you all after keen requests :thumbrice is £38 delivered to your door. Used the same pictures as before and already explained everything on page one of the thread so details as follows .....

*BOS Samples 30ml*


IMG_0604 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0605 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0607 by lupostef, on Flickr

Price is £38, Wax is decanted equally into the containers, double skinned and airtight also, packaged into bubble wrapped jiffy bags and sent recorded to your door .

If you would like a sample then please add your name to the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

After doing so then please PM me with for paypal details along with your name and adress.

When sending payment please add your DW username and your adress within the Paypal notes.

Quite important so I know who has and hasn't payed, don't want any confusion now do we :thumb:. Please contact me first before sending payment for any international shipping. 
Hope I've covered everything, feel free to message me with any enquires

Thanks Stef :wave:


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Woo hoo Sweet.

1.Aln_S


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

1.Aln_S

2.jnaks (remember to get me a new quote about estimated shipping to Hawaii 96797 USA)


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

1.Aln_S

2.jnaks (remember to get me a new quote about estimated shipping to Hawaii 96797 USA)

3. Andy1983


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

1.Aln_S

2.jnaks (remember to get me a new quote about estimated shipping to Hawaii 96797 USA)

3. Andy1983

4. Heavyd


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

1.Aln_S
2.jnaks (remember to get me a new quote about estimated shipping to Hawaii 96797 USA)
3. Andy1983
4. Heavyd
5.JMDetailing


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers to those that have payed so far, still one more pot to go .


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Lupostef

If the last post available can I take it. Am fairly new so need to set up my PayPal account so can try best to get the money to you ASAP.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Imran said:


> Hi Lupostef
> 
> If the last post available can I take it. Am fairly new so need to set up my PayPal account so can try best to get the money to you ASAP.


Yes last pot is available I'll add your name on the list, drop me a message when you've set up your PayPal, it doesn't take log at all :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

........


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> 1.Aln_S
> 2.jnaks
> 3. Andy1983
> 4. Heavyd
> ...


Payment sent buddy :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

At least this run went quicker than the last one for you Stef:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody drops out Stef count me in again me please mate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Anybody drops out Stef count me in again me please mate


1.Aln_S
2.jnaks 
3. Andy1983
4. Heavyd
5.JMDetailing[/QUOTE]
6.B0DKI

Someone's dropped out mate so added your name to the list .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Come on fella's I've made the PM's very clear and reasonable in regards to payments, please include PayPal fee's within your payments.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Come on fella's I've made the PM's very clear and reasonable in regards to payments, please include PayPal fee's within your payments.


All fees covered on my side, let me know if this is not the case and I'll sort it! :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers Stef


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I did a gift payment Stef

wish I hadnt bought it now as just had a massive repair bill in


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Money sent. Cheers Stef


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Are anymore of these samples available? Cheers


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

you could have mine, but depends if lupostef would change the postage label, and you would have to send the paypal to me as I've already paid for it. 
Its up to lupostef though as he would have the hassle


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd be up for it if lupostef doesn't mind?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: don't mind what so ever fella's, or if heavyd still wants a sample I'm sure I can also sort something for mattyslk as I'm such a nice guy  :lol:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm easy.. But I'd love a sample of this!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Dam missed it


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

heavyd, do you want to PM me your details?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

mattyslk said:


> I'm easy.. But I'd love a sample of this!


You have a PM.
Thanks Lupostef for your understanding:thumb:


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks it's a bit off to advertise "Price is £38 delivered to your door. " and then ask for an extra £1.49 to cover paypal fees? If it's just me so be it but why not advertise the price as 39.49 to start with and save confusion...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Andy1983 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's a bit off to advertise "Price is £38 delivered to your door. " and then ask for an extra £1.49 to cover paypal fees? If it's just me so be it but why not advertise the price as 39.49 to start with and save confusion...


Maybe some people are happy to pay PPG...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's a bit off to advertise "Price is £38 delivered to your door. " and then ask for an extra £1.49 to cover paypal fees? If it's just me so be it but why not advertise the price as 39.49 to start with and save confusion...


Gives you the choice to pay via gift if you wish to save yourself a few extra pennies :thumb:

I word it as I do to save asking for gift as I understand some people are not comfortable in doing so, gives you the option of paying for goods etc.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I must be being slow here. I didn't want to use pay as gift as the mods correctly don't recommend this as there is no protection. When I didn't select the gift option I don't get the choice to pay the fees, or at least if I did it wasn't obvious. Have I got it wrong?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I think nearly everyone uses paypal gift. By the amount of samples stef has sold, hes not exactly going to rob you. There isnt a box to tick to 'pay the fees' so you didnt miss anything there.


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

You mark the transaction for "goods/services" and it will incur the charge to the receiver. However, to pay the receiver "net" you work backwards and add the 2.9% to your original amount beforehand.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Do you plan on raffling/auctioning off the original wax pots to a dw charity cause or are you just keeping them all for yourself?

I'm sure a few members would be willing to pay for the empty pots and seeing as there is no actual cost to you for them, it would be a nice gesture for a worthy cause. :thumb:


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Shhh3 said:


> Do you plan on raffling/auctioning off the original wax pots to a dw charity cause or are you just keeping them all for yourself?
> 
> I'm sure a few members would be willing to pay for the empty pots and seeing as there is no actual cost to you for them, it would be a nice gesture for a worthy cause. :thumb:


haha, actually there was already someone asking to have the last pot (and thusly the original jar)


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Shhh3 said:


> Do you plan on raffling/auctioning off the original wax pots to a dw charity cause or are you just keeping them all for yourself?
> 
> I'm sure a few members would be willing to pay for the empty pots and seeing as there is no actual cost to you for them, it would be a nice gesture for a worthy cause. :thumb:


cant see the harm in him hanging on to them fact hes offering you chance sample waxes most people wouldnt outlay money for added with hassle of buying empty pots, packaging and his own fuel and time going to post office. It would be harsh to worry about 20ml and original tub :wall:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Grahamwm said:


> cant see the harm in him hanging on to them fact hes offering you chance sample waxes most people wouldnt outlay money for added with hassle of buying empty pots, packaging and his own fuel and time going to post office. It would be harsh to worry about 20ml and original tub :wall:



I wasn't stating it was harmful or greedy, it was a purely a suggestion to maybe give the opportunity for previous/future customers to be allowed the chance to purchase the original pot when buying a sample as well as the forum charity benefiting from the sale of the pot.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maths was never my strong point.

Lupostef, can you pm me with how much extra I need to send you to cover the fees?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Maths was never my strong point.
> 
> Lupostef, can you pm me with how much extra I need to send you to cover the fees?


Don't worry about it mate,

Sorry I couldn't get anything sent out yesterday guys gt stuck at work untill late with the day from hell :wall: everything is packaged and labeled up with all payments recieved so I'll get it all sent out Monday morning 1st class :thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

whats on the cards next stef, missed this as i was other wise engaged or would have taken one. 
The wee pots are perfect espec if you put them in them wee coolers, saves on the space. I dont understand you guys that need the orig pots for a wee amount of wax 
Yeah I have swissvax pot on my shelf in my garage cool lol not.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

k4ith said:


> whats on the cards next stef


I'm interested in Mirage or Shield...


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldnt mind trying mirage


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mirage iv been looking at too


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

All BOS sent out today :thumb:

I'll be on later regarding what's next as I've had a little offer .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:

Sorry didn't get a chance to get back online yesterday.

Got an offer for you all regarding *Mitchell and King* as it was mentioned not so long ago. How does £38 sound for 30ml of Rannoch? That's a fair bit off the £265 RRP, and Posted 1st class recorded as always included within that price :thumb: I'd there's enough interest I'll get it ASAP.

Stef :wave:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

More temptation!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> More temptation!!!


Life would be boring without giving in .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone interested?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got mine mate! :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

BOS arrived yesterday. Cheers Stef


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Just picked mine up in the post office. Cheers Stef. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nobody interested in the M&K?

Surprising.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Nobody interested in the M&K?
> 
> Surprising.


I know mate shocking!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

lupostef said:


> hi guys :wave:
> 
> Sorry didn't get a chance to get back online yesterday.
> 
> ...


BUMPERAGE incase anyone missed it


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Picked mine up from the post office...










Are people managing to get a whole car out of this much?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That looks like loads tbh, less is more.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> That looks like loads tbh, less is more.


I guess with careful hand application it will go a long way.

Im used to slapping on nattys paste with a foam applicator and not having to worry about cost :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Picked mine up from the post office...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what's happened there pal it certainly didn't look like that when it left me, should be filled up just past the bottom of the screw thread :doublesho


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine was filled to the same level when I opened it, a lot less in the pot than my vintage samples I bought


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

It was spread all around the inside of the pot when it arrived. I think maybe it had melted. 

This was what I was left with after I had pressed it all back into the pot.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, possibly got too hot in Mr.Royal Snails's van  

Should leave it down to the postal insurance I suppose but as I'm such a nice guy, if you both send me back the pots, I'll refund the postage costs (£3.85) fill back up to the correct level out of my own personal pot and send back to you free of charge. I'm a little concerned as that doesn't even look to be the colour or consistency of BOS!! 

I'm afraid that's the best I can offer fella's along with my apologies 

Stef.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Same here. Guess it settled a bit in the pot ?? Certainly looked to of melted a bit inside. Not too fussed. Still enough to do my car 4-5 times I'd of said.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

This looks like it could end up being expensive for me :lol: same applies to you mate. Shouldn't have done as it was well squeezed in, maybe the hot weather we had down here had an effect during transportation?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

It was REALLY runny when I opened it yesterday. I put it in the fridge after I pressed it down, it still has a strange consistency mind. 
It must have been well cooked in the royal mail van!


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Hmmmm, possibly got too hot in Mr.Royal Snails's van
> 
> I'm a little concerned as that doesn't even look to be the colour or consistency of BOS!!
> 
> Stef.


That photo was taken on my phone under my kitchen led lights and the colour temp is well off. In real life it is the colour of your original advert. It smells like Swissvax too.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok that's good to know, this offer still stands pal I'm more than happy to do this....



Lupostef said:


> Hmmmm, possibly got too hot in Mr.Royal Snails's van
> 
> Should leave it down to the postal insurance I suppose but as I'm such a nice guy, if you both send me back the pots, I'll refund the postage costs (£3.85) fill back up to the correct level out of my own personal pot and send back to you free of charge. I'm a little concerned as that doesn't even look to be the colour or consistency of BOS!!
> 
> ...


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's how mine looked Stef


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

At least we all got the same:lol:

That's not fair mind, how come yours has a personalised hand written lid!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

heavyd said:


> At least we all got the same:lol:
> 
> That's not fair mind, how come yours has a personalised hand written lid!


Us Essex lads have to stick together.........But in this case I wrote on it myself lol


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Ooh boy....curious to see how mine will be when it gets here.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, I'll take you up once your kind offer of a refill/top up can you pm the address to send to?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Theres always one.....
Are you not happy with your 20g of wax :devil:


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

heavyd said:


> Theres always one.....
> Are you not happy with your 20g of wax :devil:


Not sure how to take this?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

heavyd said:


> Theres always one.....
> Are you not happy with your 20g of wax :devil:





Andy1983 said:


> Not sure how to take this?


Me neither


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Hi, I'll take you up once your kind offer of a refill/top up can you pm the address to send to?


Sorry just seen this, PM on the way :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Andy1983 said:


> Not sure how to take this?


just a bit of sarcasm with the fact that you actually dared to ask for a top up, and secondly we paid for a 30g sample and we only got 20g.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I see I didn't offer for no reason though I was hoping people would take up on the offer even if it means I am out of pocket!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stef i'd scrap the idea of this now, you've done nothing but go out your way to do this for people.

IMO the waxes left you in perfect condition, not your fault they ended up melting in transit.

I actually cant believe the people are asking for a free top up, at the end of the day, you've done your bit.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

There's only 1 person asked for a top up, everyone else just accepted the fact. Just strange how I've never heard of anyone buying a new pot of wax off the Internet and opened it to find 2/3rds of the pot had simply disintegrated.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems a bit harsh. Stef has done lots of samples and not had any bad reports. Seems to me to be one of those things and he should get the benefit of the doubt.

For the record I accepted an offer for a top up. I didn't request a top up or a refund.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there any more samples up for grabs??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Stef i'd scrap the idea of this now, you've done nothing but go out your way to do this for people.
> 
> IMO the waxes left you in perfect condition, not your fault they ended up melting in transit.
> 
> I actually cant believe the people are asking for a free top up, at the end of the day, you've done your bit.


Thanks for the kindness and understanding Aaron, I do genuinley feel terrible about it and don't want people getting the wrong impression of what has/hasn't happened.



heavyd said:


> There's only 1 person asked for a top up, everyone else just accepted the fact. Just strange how I've never heard of anyone buying a new pot of wax off the Internet and opened it to find 2/3rds of the pot had simply disintegrated.


Exactly hence my offer :thumb:



Andy1983 said:


> Seems a bit harsh. Stef has done lots of samples and not had any bad reports. Seems to me to be one of those things and he should get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> For the record I accepted an offer for a top up. I didn't request a top up or a refund.


No problem Andy, exactly why I offered what I did .


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Samples


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> Thanks for the kindness and understanding Aaron, I do genuinley feel terrible about it and don't want people getting the wrong impression of what has/hasn't happened.
> 
> Exactly hence my offer :thumb:
> 
> No problem Andy, exactly why I offered what I did .


My apologies stef


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

No need pal, apologies are all mine!


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, it got here across the two ponds. More or less about the same condition as a couple people posted (a bit chunky and shallow) -- hopefully it'll lay down ok. Hahah, I know what some people are talking about now with the size -- I think the jars or some reason seem bigger in the pics. Not that I'm complaining since weight is basically as advertised -- just that I now see what people mentioned . 

Smell is interesting to say the least.  Thanks Lupostef.


----------



## Altoids94 (Sep 6, 2012)

Interested in Best of Show, any chance you will do the sample run again please?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Altoids94 said:


> Interested in Best of Show, any chance you will do the sample run again please?


Afraid I can't send you a PM mate due to your post count, get to 10 :lol:

EDIT: maybe because your banned :lol:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Afraid I can't send you a PM mate due to your post count, get to 10 :lol:
> 
> EDIT: maybe because your banned :lol:


Hes only got 1 post to his name, how did he get banned!?!?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: not a clue does seem strange


----------



## jnaks (Jul 20, 2012)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Hes only got 1 post to his name, how did he get banned!?!?


Maybe his next post got him banned and then was deleted -- wow, that'd be some second post!!!


----------



## birch1983 (Sep 6, 2012)

Would love to get my hands on a sample of this. New to the world of detailing and still testing/trying so would love a chance to try this before I buy my next lot of goodies. ;-)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Hes only got 1 post to his name, how did he get banned!?!?


Could have been a banned member using a new username.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Could have been a banned member using a new username.


Bingo. :thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I know this is a long shot.. But are there any shield samples running? I need to try this wax!!!!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Id be up for a sample of shield wax..


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If there's another few up for Shield then I'll o ahead and get a pot .


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Lupo,
I'd be up for a sample, as i don''t need the large pots at the moment?


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

aye fir shield:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so Shield again? 

Bit of bad news though I'm afraid, I've had a few issues with the car in the last week or two and got some big spending to do , be worth it in the long run though I suppose . 

So any further samples may have to wait a couple of weeks. 

Cheers 

Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just to add I think I have 2 samples that never sold previously, both Glasur iirc? PM me if anyone's interested.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Fancy a swap for Migliore original?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Afraid not matey, need to get some dosh back from them.


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, 
Did you get any further forward with the Shield samples?


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

+1 for the above


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Again....im also intressted in same sample-BOS,CR or another Hi-End wax....
cheers Jeremy


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, been really busy with work. I'm currently changing jobs so funds are a little stretched as I'm pretty much a month without any pay :lol: 

Promise you lot the second I get my first months pay and fuel refunded into my account I will be ordering a pot of Swissvax Shield. 

Regards and appologies 

Stef :wave:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Glasur arrived safe and sound.

Cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Sorry guys, been really busy with work. I'm currently changing jobs so funds are a little stretched as I'm pretty much a month without any pay :lol:
> 
> Promise you lot the second I get my first months pay and fuel refunded into my account I will be ordering a pot of Swissvax Shield.
> 
> ...


would love a sample pot of Shield, I'll be keeping an eye on this one!:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Subscribe pal :thumb:

Hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you still have a pot if glasur?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Still looking for CR or Mystery sample


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

any samples of B.O.S left mate?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

southwest10 said:


> Still looking for CR or Mystery sample


As I've always said pal if theres 6 people wanting a certain wax then I'll buy it :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Steven878 said:


> any samples of B.O.S left mate?


Read back a few pages mate  waiting on payday :thumb:


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just read back from page 36 

Was hoping you had some spare


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone fancy something from the new ********** wax brand brand or maybe Mitchell & King?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm interested in both  maybe durus and Campbell or phillip ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

How much for the ********** samples?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> How much for the ********** samples?


I'd have to look into it pal and obviously depend on the wax in question.

See whats popular and I'm sure we could go ahead with something.

I'm considering buy "Number One" for myself come payday anyhow .


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

anything left at the moment?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I'd have to look into it pal and obviously depend on the wax in question.
> 
> See whats popular and I'm sure we could go ahead with something.
> 
> I'm considering buy "Number One" for myself come payday anyhow .


Sounds good Stef :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> How much for the ********** samples?


You will find our sample pots for sale in our section:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Any updates? :tumbleweed:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> As I've always said pal if theres 6 people wanting a certain wax then I'll buy it :thumb:


I'd go for samples of either/both of those


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Just to add I think I have 2 samples that never sold previously, both Glasur iirc? PM me if anyone's interested.


Still got them?
How much?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Is anybody interested in polish angel sky fly? Looks great and the have great product line. A sample of that would be perfect


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

efib said:


> Is anybody interested in polish angel sky fly? Looks great and the have great product line. A sample of that would be perfect


Sounds great although you can actually buy it in 30, 50 & 100ml starting at £94.95 for 30ml.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Sounds great although you can actually buy it in 30, 50 & 100ml starting at £94.95 for 30ml.


I think it's only available in 150ml pot now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm having a clear out of my waxes and got a few samples left over from various sample runs that went on, if anyone wants anything feel free to contact me, ill get some pictures up when the snow clears a little.

Also I know it's been a while but could order a pot of something if people are still interested?

Stef :wave:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

What you got left buddy?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I also have some samples if anyone is into it? Sorry for the slight hijack, just trying to keep the samples in one place.

I have 30mls Shield
30 mls of BOS


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Grommit said:


> I also have some samples if anyone is into it? Sorry for the slight hijack, just trying to keep the samples in one place.
> 
> I have 30mls Shield
> 30 mls of BOS


Price on shield please?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Price on shield please?


40 notes which includes Postage?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I also have some samples if anyone is into it? Sorry for the slight hijack, just trying to keep the samples in one place.
> 
> I have 30mls Shield
> 30 mls of BOS


I wonder where they came from :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> What you got left buddy?


I will have 1 or two 30ml samples of each of the following that have already been decanted for a while and in the fridge, but not for a day or two yet as getting to them may casue a bit of problems in the current weather conditions :lol:

1x Auto Finesse Spirit
1x Swissvax Shield 
2x Swissvax Best of Show 
1x Swissvax Crystal Rock 
3x Zymol Glasur (Might even be 4) (did a sample run that never hit off if I remember correctly)
Could maybe decant Zymol Concours and Zymol Vintage if theres interest in those also?

Anything of interest?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

How much were you charging for glasur?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Crystal rock and BOS. Prob can't afford them but hey.

Got shield which I love! 
What's Glasur like?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im interested in shield dependant on price


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Talk about a mad PM rush :lol:

Let me sort out what I've got 100% before anything fella's and I will post in the proper sales section as this isn't a sample run as the thread was intended for :thumb:


----------



## Jonniebrads (Jan 19, 2013)

Crystal rock I'm interested..


----------



## Lethaltin (Oct 18, 2012)

lets have a sample mate


----------



## skipsey1990 (May 14, 2011)

im interested


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a heads up to everyone that was interested in samples again, I've got a thread in the personal sales section with 9 different samples up for grabs .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Still 2 Zymol Glasur samples and 1 Zymol Vintage sample up for grabs :thumb:


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Glasur =D


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd you'd like a pot of Glasur pal have a look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296043


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

AF Desire im after


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Would anyone do a raceglaze black label samples??

If I get enough interest would someone do it? 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
..........


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

TypeR255 said:


> Would anyone do a raceglaze black label samples??
> 
> If I get enough interest would someone do it?
> 
> ...


If I recieve deposits or payments first ill happily do it, would buy first but I am pretty skint at the moment


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Would anyone do a raceglaze black label samples??

If I get enough interest would someone do it? 

1.Ronwash-Depends on the price
2.
3.
4.
5.
..........


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I could do 8x 30ml samples at £36 inc postage as I would like to keep 30ml for myself 

30ml works out at £31.66, I've then got to post and package for this :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I could do 8x 30ml samples at £36 inc postage as I would like to keep 30ml for myself
> 
> 30ml works out at £31.66, I've then got to post and package for this :thumb:


Stef hi mate :thumb:
I think we can work out a deal for a couple of samples for myself.
Ron.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Stef hi mate :thumb:
> I think we can work out a deal for a couple of samples for myself.
> Ron.


agreed i was actually going to buy some of this at the end of the month for myself

oh stef got my vintage today ta, itrader left


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What you got in mind? Maybe better doing 50ml samples instead as got a feeling I won't shift all 8, it's happened before :lol:


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> What you got in mind? Maybe better doing 50ml samples instead as got a feeling I won't shift all 8, it's happened before :lol:


dibs on the pot and about 100 ml if you sell it


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't honk I don't think I'd sell the pot mate as would take the pee a bit on the re fill side of things, it would sit on my shelf looking pretty I think. 

If you want 100ml that's no problem though :thumb: wait back to see how much ronwash and typer225 want and we'll go from there :thumb:


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

50ml sounds interesting, Price in mind?

Just to confirm...this is the product......http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-black-label-concours-carnauba-car-wax/


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

£62 for 50ml? Yes mate there's only one RG Black label I know of :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> £62 for 50ml? Yes mate there's only one RG Black label I know of :lol:


Im in.


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking £50....Only because you would only need to sell 5. Myself and Ron are in...so if I get 5 is it a deal?


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris??
4.
5.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

how much for crystal rock or best of show samples anyone know


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

TypeR255 said:


> I was thinking £50....Only because you would only need to sell 5. Myself and Ron are in...so if I get 5 is it a deal?


I'm afraid I can't do that mate ill be out of pocket, they cost me £6 to post and package, ill be £80 down plus if I remember correctly yourself and Ronwash living out of the UK. :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that mate ill be out of pocket, they cost me £6 to post and package, ill be £80 down plus if I remember correctly yourself and Ronwash living out of the UK. :lol:


You remember right,stef.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

See my point? :lol: ill also have to go out and buy 50ml pots, but the wax itself, package and post for £50 it's not possible to break even :lol:


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

i might be in, not 100% as i want this wax for myself as my main wax so might get a pot for myself with the jar etc.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok mate let us know, will need to find another person or two if so


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

will do pal i will know later this week i would probably be willing to do 2 or 3 samples if i get one if you let me know now if i get one obviously


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can you do any lower than 62 posted? If not probs just going to get a pot of RG 55 for the same price


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

TypeR255 said:


> Can you do any lower than 62 posted? If not probs just going to get a pot of RG 55 for the same price


Mate,youre not even close!!
RG 55 is a good wax,BUT its not even close to Black Label..:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheapest I can't do for 50ml is £59 posted to the uk, I'm not quite sure your grasping my point here :lol:


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Cheapest I can't do for 50ml is £59 posted to the uk, I'm not quite sure your grasping my point here :lol:


seriously good price that stef considing the cost of the wax, sourcing the 50ml pots, packing, posting and messing around decanting it in the first place :thumb:


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I'm in for 50ml


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey its £3 still in my pocket! 

Im in for a 50ml then  THANKS!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,so its three samples off your hands.
tell us..when..


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

50ML

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris
4.
5.


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

2 more needed....anyone


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I can buy it anytime if another 2 are defos and I recieve some small deposits, as I've got a feeling this one isn't going to hit off.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

As a heads up I have a 50ml ********** wax ******* glaze sample in the sales section
Now sold


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope this is ok but I am willing to do 1 x 50ml sample of Zymol Glasur and 3 x 50ml samples of bouncers vanilla ice
I haven't order pots as yet as I am gauging some interest first but pots will be these:
50ml White Plastic Jars x 10 (Creams/Craft Storage)
http://bit.ly/16BLCBb
They work out at 0.72p each for 10.
Prices on the waxes bouncers vanilla ice around £50 for 250ml and zymol Glasur £100 for 250ml. Working that back bouncers £10 for 50ml and zymol £20 for 50ml.
Postage is around £3.15 second class recorded and £3.65 first class recorded UK only. I would prefer to go recorded as I get no come backs if something goes missing. 
So to evaluate:
Bouncers vanilla ice 50ml sample £11 plus your chosen p & p
1.
2.
3.

Zymol Glasur 50ml sample £21 plus your chosen p & p
1.

If you would like to try a smaller sample let me know and we could try and figure something out.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll take a Glasur sample please mate


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'll take a Glasur sample dude.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> I'll take a Glasur sample please mate





Grommit said:


> I'll take a Glasur sample dude.


Right guys you were 2 mins apart so I guess grommit you didn't see bodskis post. Well what I'm willing to do is see if I have enough to do two pots?
I will order some pots and let you know when they are ready.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bouncers vanilla ice 50ml sample £11 plus your chosen p & p
1.
2.
3.

Zymol Glasur 50ml sample £21 plus your chosen p & p
1. Bodski
2. Grommit (if enough)

(19/03/2013) Pots now received so samples will be put up in the sales sections when ready


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Right guys you were 2 mins apart so I guess grommit you didn't see bodskis post. Well what I'm willing to do is see if I have enough to do two pots?
> I will order some pots and let you know when they are ready.


No problem at all sir :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Right guys you were 2 mins apart so I guess grommit you didn't see bodskis post. Well what I'm willing to do is see if I have enough to do two pots?
> I will order some pots and let you know when they are ready.


Ok matey


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bump on the Bouncers vanilla ice samples,
(19/03/2013) Pots now received so samples will be put up in the sales sections when ready


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

50ML Blacklabel.....

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris
4.
5.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Raceglaze gone?


What samples are left gentlemen?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Have you any other Glasur samples left Joe?

Bloody missed the original post :wall:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Have you any other Glasur samples left Joe?
> 
> Bloody missed the original post :wall:


Sorry dude I haven't. I think I'll be struggling on the second. I'm going to do three vanilla ice ones but that will leave me with 5 empty 50ml pots left. I think there's a full pot in the sales section I could do a group sample on if there's enough interested?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup I'm up for a 50 ml sample sir


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Raceglaze gone?
> 
> What samples are left gentlemen?


You can join the blacklabel list,were doing a 5 pepole list for 50ML of this oily beast..


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Count me in for this...

50ML Blacklabel.....

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris
4.JayR8
5.




Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Last space for blacklable people.........

50ML Blacklabel.....

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris
4.JayR8
5.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Go on then. I'm in on that 50ml . 

Pay tomorrow though if that's ok.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

50ML Blacklabel.....

1.Ronwash
2.TypeR255
3.Purplechris
4.JayR8
5.BoostJunky86

Stef,its BL time :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

What do I have to do next? I'm excited now


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolfgang Fuzion??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

.....


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Send me details then


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,give us your details,ill transfer you 15quid,fair?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pm sent to you bodski about sample.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Joe 
Money sent  

Boyd.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I could also do a 5 x zymol concours 50ml samples as I can get another brand new unopened tub fairly cheap. Price would be £30 including p and p. Need 5 names down first though.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> I could also do a 5 x zymol concours 50ml samples as I can get another brand new unopened tub fairly cheap. Price would be £30 including p and p. Need 5 names down first though.


I'd still like the Zymol Glasur if you have enough left sir? :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Could probably scrape together 50ml for you,


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Deffo interested in some concours if you do some:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right there is 5 for RG BLack label now, had 3 people so far wanting to pay a deposit still waiting on Typer and purplechis, want to make sure everyone's still ok for it before I take deposits and then have to end up refunding them :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Glasur samples sent out yesterday so should be there today boys :thumb:
Another bump on the concours samples if I get a minimum of 3 names ill get a pot but needs to be quick

Zymol concours 50ml sample £30 posted
1. MSB
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Arrived this morning :thumb: Thanks Joe


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> 50ML Blacklabel.....
> 
> 1.Ronwash
> 2.TypeR255
> ...


Right I've got all of you other than TypeR255 confirmed that they would like to go ahead with this. Rather than wait I'll go ahead and order the pot before he confirms. 
I'll send you all a PM, if I could have a £10 deposit and then a further £50 before I send out the wax, sound ok with everyone?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds good..deposit sent

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorted Lupostef


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BL ordered :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Coolio


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

IMG_1270 by lupostef, on Flickr

Everything has turned up and is here  shocked how quickly it all came, just got to decant it all and can post it out on tuesday, I'll send a PM round to those that have payed deposits etc for the remainder of the total cost and postal address.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Decanted and ready to go 


IMG_1271 by lupostef, on Flickr

1.Ronwash Paid in full
2.TypeR255 awaiting confirmation Could be a space available
3.Purplechris Paid in full
4.JayR8 Paid in full
5.BoostJunky86 Paid in full


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> IMG_1270 by lupostef, on Flickr
> 
> Everything has turned up and is here  shocked how quickly it all came, just got to decant it all and can post it out on tuesday, I'll send a PM round to those that have payed deposits etc for the remainder of the total cost and postal address.


Stef,the full size pot in the pic is after you filled our pots?..


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Noooo :lol: that was before I'd decanted anything obviously. I'm not that rich to buy two pots


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> Glasur samples sent out yesterday so should be there today boys :thumb:
> Another bump on the concours samples if I get a minimum of 3 names ill get a pot but needs to be quick
> 
> Zymol concours 50ml sample £30 posted
> ...


I assume this isn't happening then???


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

msb said:


> I assume this isn't happening then???


No I don't think so. No interest matey


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Decanted and ready to go
> 
> 
> IMG_1271 by lupostef, on Flickr
> ...


Just packaged up the samples for you guys that have sent payments  I'll get them sent out asap today :thumb:
The one remaining sample, I've given TypeR255 until the end of today or someone else can take it.

Anyone else interested in any other samples?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Everything sent out first class recorded around 1pm .


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one buddy


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> No I don't think so. No interest matey


No worries, monies going elsewhere now, you know where


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Really now lol


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone recieved anything yet?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes mate. Got it today. 

It's very 'watery' though. You can actually pour it almost.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Yes mate. Got it today.
> 
> It's very 'watery' though. You can actually pour it almost.


I think oily should be the word,but everything goes.:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

No it was more like water hence the 'watery' comment lol!

It's was closer to liquid state that anything else,


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine was the same...gave ot a little mix...smothed it back over and stuck it in the fridge....good as new...


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool. Fridge it is. I was just worried if it been heated etc and started to separate etc is it going to perform as it should?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder what mr. Royal Mail does with them sometimes:lol: 

It may have been them getting chucked about a bit in the post or something  

I must say though the wax is extremely oily and went very soft when decanting!! As Jay said give it a rub over with your thumb and put it in the fridge, they were in the fridge right up until they went to the post office and were firm at the time


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one buddy, 

Fridged since yesterday all sorted!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it 

Anyone else interested in any other waxes at the moment?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the raceglaze like?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to use it yet mate although the corsa will be getting its spring clean and a couple of layers of it this week so I will let you know :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> Anyone else interested in any other waxes at the moment?


What you got in mind nxt Stef ?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Vintage


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

R0B said:


> What you got in mind nxt Stef ?


What you got in mind mate? I'm open to anything mate if there's enough demand ill buy it :thumb:



Jdudley90 said:


> Vintage


Take it you've seen the sale section :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Take it you've seen the sale section :lol:


Oh yep, no free refills though


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

This still ok to use? After being in the fridge it looks fine underneath but still getting this on top...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd wipe the top over with your thumb and put it in the frisge to set mate, it is very oil once disturbed.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BL arrived.
Thanx stef :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know mate, I was getting woried it had got lost!!!


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

What samples are going around at the moment? I fancy trying some high end waxes.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

MatthewR said:


> What samples are going around at the moment? I fancy trying some high end waxes.


What high end waxes you got in mind?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

TypeR255 said:


> This still ok to use? After being in the fridge it looks fine underneath but still getting this on top...


Mines still like this..
Really soft, with liquid on top as if its separated .


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Give it a stir the the handle of a spoond...give it a dam good mix...then place in the fridge...


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Already tried that


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steph
What about Swissvax Glacier?

Les


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Has crystal rock been done?????


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Same as above, are there any Crystal Rock samples left??


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I got some coming shortly!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill be putting some Crystal Rock samples up next week.

Rob


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Any glasur or has it been done?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Ill be putting some Crystal Rock samples up next week.
> 
> Rob


I could be interested in one of these, price dependant :thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Nothing going then?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

BL-still available ?
kind regards


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Is there any Zymol Vintage samples going about?


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Any best of show?


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Intersted in BOS here too 

Chris


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Still after some best of show!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im on the look out for a pot to make some samples. May just buy a new pot in the near future


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd be interested to know if there is any samples being offered


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Any crystal rock?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> Any crystal rock?


I have


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Is anyone still interested in a sample run  ?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

What waxes would you be sampling?


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

As above what waxes?


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

how much was that BL at sample size? Should keep it going as refilling the big pot is a lot less than buying new 

would like to try BOS or Glasur


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm open to anything fella's.



piemp said:


> how much was that BL at sample size? Should keep it going as refilling the big pot is a lot less than buying new
> 
> would like to try BOS or Glasur


This is something we could defo do if there's enough people interested to do another sample run :thumb: It would obviously be at a lower price due to the cost of the re-fill


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I also have a 15ml sample of Crystal Rock in the sales section


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I would be up for a sample run.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Wouldnt mind getting my hands on a sample of illusion!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have 56.6gram pot of zymol atlantique used once and could do zymol concours sample run if there's interest.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Can do a zymol Glasur and AF Spirit 30ml samples if intrested?


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

AF desire sample anyone...or Glasur...2 waxes I want to try...


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alex1984 said:


> AF desire sample anyone...or Glasur...2 waxes I want to try...


Ive got brandnew pot of Glasur bud if you want - 30ml sample?
and have 60ml vintage left, if you fancy 30ml sample?


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

....removed


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> Wouldnt mind getting my hands on a sample of illusion!


How much of a sample would you want?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gazzi123, remove that picture and start a sales thread in the appropriate section please..


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> gazzi123, remove that picture and start a sales thread in the appropriate section please..


im a bit confused.....Its to offer people samples of products, in previous pages full pots of items have been uploaded for buyers of the samples to view....i dont understand what ive done wrong....Im
offering samples and showing apropriate pictures?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

gazzi123 said:


> im a bit confused.....Its to offer people samples of products, in previous pages full pots of items have been uploaded for buyers of the samples to view....i dont understand what ive done wrong....Im
> offering samples and showing apropriate pictures?


Hi mate

this thread was originally allowed for the OP to sell some samples and it wasn't intended it would turn into a free for all. Thank you for highlighting this though! I will close it now and any requests to sell samples can be submitted to a member of the admin team.:thumb:


----------

